

Snowden is more distraction than traitor - joelrunyon
http://blogs.aljazeera.com/blog/americas/snowden-more-distraction-traitor

======
inthewind
Anything but to talk about the real matter. Reminds me of politicians in
general. Distract you, and while you're not looking - get away with blue
murder.

The annoying thing is, _they_ go on about it so much, and it just permeates
your mind, and it becomes normalised.

I can't help but worry the whole thing is a fabrication, but to what gain? To
normalise surveilance? To enforce good behaviour via fear - a panopticon? To
shit stir your enemies - mine is bigger than yours? To hush dissent?

I do hope Edward is real, he gets asylum and that he'll further release some
more gory details. I hope people are rightly shocked and debate the issues,
and push back on this. I've yet to really meet anyone in the UK who gives a
shit - that worries me.

~~~
pvnick
>I do hope Edward is real, he gets asylum and that he'll further release some
more gory details.

According to Glenn Greenwald [1], Snowden is now fully out of the picture and
that the leaks will continue regardless of what happens to him.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/ggreenwald/status/351730381478821888](https://twitter.com/ggreenwald/status/351730381478821888)

------
sigzero
He is not a traitor. He is wanted for espionage. Those are not the same thing.

~~~
maaku
[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Edward+Snowden+traitor](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Edward+Snowden+traitor)

Let's not be pedantic about legal meanings of words when we're talking about
public perception.

------
skc
Someone should man up at the next press opportunity to ask President Obama a
leading question. Namely "Do you expect people to point the finger at the US
Govt should something terrible happen to Mr Snowden"

~~~
alan_cx
What, and risk a NSA file landing on a rival's news desk? Its like the "good
old days" of Hoover, but far more efficient and deep in scope.

While people continue to behave so complacently compliant, I will continue to
assume that any one with any power what so ever is afraid. PRISM works. Heh,
even if it technically didn't, the fear of what _might_ be on one's PRISM file
is enough.

See, even I think I have led a fairly reasonable life, but I would not want
somethings public, especially if it meant being judged by right wing christian
America.

Fed up with being governed by fear.

------
Trezoid
Outing himself so publicly was one of the worst things Snowden could have
done. Doing so before he was already in a country which had guaranteed him
political asylum was just idiotic.

A leak like that one really didn't need the figure-head that the identity of
the leaker would provide, and given who he was angering it was only going to
make his life painful.

A good leak through the right channels doesn't need to be backed by anything.
All it needs to do is get the right questions asked to the right people,
publicly. If the outlet the leak comes through is trusted enough, it doesn't
need the figure head, and it certainly doesn't need a figurehead holed up in
an airport in Russia.

~~~
loceng
You think so? He sure seems to be getting a lot of media and people on their
toes waiting to see if the big bad U.S. government catches him or not - and
then what will follow if a country does give him asylum?

~~~
Trezoid
That's the side-show distraction from the actual leak.

Yeah, people are talking about him. That would be fantastic if he was in it
for his own personal gain, but he tried to tell the people of the US that
their government was over-stepping the line. Being the story is not helping
the story he tried to tell.

~~~
Shish2k
"Where's Waldo" is a simple concept that most people can understand and have
an opinion about. A country spying on its own citizens is an important thing
to deal with, but sufficiently complex that most people would rather just
ignore it.

I would imagine that if even a tiny fraction of the people hearing about
Snowden then go in to investigate the spying, then that's more attention than
the spying would get by itself.

------
GHFigs
Note that the subject of the article is precisely the thing it's calling a
distraction.

------
chj
Love the children and shiny object metaphor.

